# Shawn Kemp to play



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kemp will play this summer in the USBL, according to the front of http://www.insidehoops.com


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

*Retire*

There is some players that doesn't know this word.


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

Shawn Kemp isn't very old. Seems like he's been around forever, but I think his decline was because of weight and drugs. If he could shed a few pounds, he could be used in the big man hungry NBA.


----------



## maca (May 5, 2004)

*kemp*

R.I.P... Shawn Kemp.


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>¹²³</b>!
> *Retire*
> 
> There is some players that doesn't know this word.


Why should they? They get so much money in those seasons... More than any of us will probably ever see...

Would you retire? :nonono:


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

He won't make much money in the USBL... Besides , it looks like he was hired just because he is the owner of the team. (partly).
Kemp to kemp : would you like to play for us ?
kemp to kemp : yeah boss !
 
you said schizophrenic?


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

would u retire if u had 100 kids to pay 4


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

I think he just plays for having an excuse for avoiding all those kids and their mothers... at least he'll have 48 minutes of 'rest' in the day


----------



## maca (May 5, 2004)

has anyone herd how Dennis Rodman is going in the ABA?


----------

